# pic request: vw mk3 rear disc stub axle



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

for once the pictures on GAP aren't adequate for my purposes...

My rear wheel bearings have loosened up. I'm surprised this could even happen considering the cotter pin set up but what ever, now I need to inspect them and make a decision.

I want to compare how my rear stub axles look to new ones to make sure there's no galling or wear that shouldn't be there. Anybody got a nice close up?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The wheel bearings do not turn against the stub axles. The stub axles are a support for the outer wheel bearing shells. Rotation takes place between the wheel bearings and the races, unless the bearings seize.

The stub axle shafts are not completely machined smooth in many cases, and that does not affect performance, as long as the contact locations for the wheel bearings are concentric, and in plane (machined in line). It can be confusing, because you can/will see unfinished/damaged looking spots on the area between the locations where the wheel bearings contact the axles.

Unless the axle shafts look overheated and grooved, or the new wheel bearings don't slide on smoothly, or they are loose on the axle shaft, you don't have a problem.


----------

